
Ask HN: What is a good business writing course focusing on developers? - msaharia
Since this topic is being discussed, what is your favorite book or course for learning technically-oriented business writing. I believe Amazon has an internal half-a-day course on business writing. Is there anything similar available online?
======
tmaly
It is not a course, but I would recommend the book The Pyramid Principle

~~~
gervwyk
Thanks for this! I really need to learn this. Here is a nice summery article:
[https://link.medium.com/xNODrJdcr6](https://link.medium.com/xNODrJdcr6) Also
it makes me really sad if I find a good book but fail to find it on Audible.

------
sloaken
Can you tell me what the Amazon half day course is?

~~~
msaharia
I have updated my question to clarify.

